# gaming pc within 20k-30k (the lower, the better)



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

===WALL OF TEXT ALERT===

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: gaming. and photoshop. but mainly gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 35k <- i'll have to sell my soul to the devil. BEWARE.

4. Planning to overclock?
A: never done it, but i have quite some knowledge. YES, both cpu, gpu.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: already have one. seagate 7200.12 1 tb, i need one more 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: hmm, dunno. 1280x800 minimum.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: yes, i've semi-built, semi-disassembled a few pcs, but never built one from scratch.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 1-2 months

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: if that can be accomodated, yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: floppy drive. gpu. monitor

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: noida/ncr. if its significantly cheaper, like 1-2k, yes.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: a aftermarket cpu cooler. is 4gb ram necessary?

i've set my eyes on these
gpu : hd 5670
cpu : amd phenom 2 955 be <-- i heard it has an unlockable core(s)
input : just a kb/mouse. mouse should be of good quality. no expensive mice like razer/steelseries. basic kb w/ good keys a plus.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

Athlon II X4 635 @4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3k
Corsair Value 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.3k
Corsair CX400 @2.5k
NZXT Gamma @2k
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @1.3k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB @2.7k
LG SATA DVD-RW 22x @0.9k
Logitech M100 USB Mouse @0.4k
Logitech PS/2 104-Key Keyboard @0.3k
Altec Lansing 1221 Stereo Speakers @0.9k

Total --> 22.2k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

Really good config Tensor..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Really good config Tensor..



Ah thnx. i am finally getting a hang of this.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks man!!! but i'd like to edit it a bit:

not required
------------
speakers
cabinet


Athlon II X4 635 @4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3k
Corsair Value 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.3k
Corsair CX400 @2.5k
Cooler master Hyper TX3 @1.3k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB @2.7k <- will seagate/wd work together? i guess they will, but i just want to make sure.
LG SATA DVD-RW 22x @0.9k
Logitech M100 USB Mouse @0.4k
Logitech PS/2 104-Key Keyboard @0.3k


Total --> 19.3k

as i said, i'd like the phenom 955 BE. what motherboard to use with that for OC?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

1.Phenom II X4 955 BE does *not* have unlockable cores. Period.

2.Different HDD brands don't matter.

*Phenom II X4 955 BE @6.7k                <--As you wish.
MSI-790FX-GD70 @9.5k                         <--OC on this board.
Corsair Value 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.3k
Corsair CX400 @2.5k
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @1.3k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB @2.7k
LG SATA DVD-RW 22x @0.9k
Logitech M100 USB Mouse @0.4k
Logitech PS/2 104-Key Keyboard @0.3k

Total --> 26.7k*


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ty thanks!!!


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Just change the proccy,motherboard and PSU to
Intel core i5 2500k @ 11.5k
Intel DP67BG@ 8.5k
Corsair VX450 @3.5k
Total=34.3
Rest from Gaurav.
It is very future proof and worth the money..


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 1.Phenom II X4 955 BE does *not* have unlockable cores. Period.
> 
> 2.Different HDD brands don't matter.
> 
> ...



any other cpu/board combo that can compare/beat this one? im keeping all options open.
or should i go for what you had originally suggested and get a core-unlockable cpu? will it perform better than a 955???

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




manujohn said:


> Just change the proccy,motherboard and PSU to
> Intel core i5 2500k @ 11.5k
> Intel DP67BG@ 8.5k
> Corsair VX450 @3.5k
> ...



as i said, anything over 30k will be very difficult. i'll be keeping this pc for about 2 yrs.

26k is a very good price. with a hd 5670 @ 5k (is this right?), it goes to 30k.
so, what kind of performance to expect?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> any other cpu/board combo that can compare/beat this one? im keeping all options open.
> or should i go for what you had originally suggested and get a core-unlockable cpu? will it perform better than a 955???



i didn't suggest you an unlockable cpu. both athlon ii and phenom ii ones here are quad-cores. both can be oc'd well. the 635 goes from 2.9 (base) to 3.5. the 955 goes from 3.2 (base) to 3.8, even 4 sometimes.
if you're only gonna keep it for 2 yrs, then don't go for phenom ii. my original suggestion will be best choice.




doomgiver said:


> 26k is a very good price. with a hd 5670 @ 5k (is this right?), it goes to 30k.
> so, what kind of performance to expect?



yes 5670 is 5k online and less at street prices.
for 1600x900 resolution you are looking at medium-settings gaming over the next year or so.

go for the suggestion below and then you can get *better gpu* which is more essential for gaming and photoshop as well.

*Athlon II X4 635 @4.6k <--OC this proccy.
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3k
Corsair Value 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.3k
Corsair VX450 @3.5k <--Stronger PSU since you will OC both cpu and gpu.
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @1.3k <--Aftermarket cooler.
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB @2.7k
LG SATA DVD-RW 22x @0.9k
Logitech M100 USB Mouse @0.4k
Logitech PS/2 104-Key Keyboard @0.3k*

*Total --> 20.3k*

I suggest go you go for *HD 5770 @7.5k*. Then the total will be *27.8k*.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> i didn't suggest you an unlockable cpu. both athlon ii and phenom ii ones here are quad-cores. both can be oc'd well. the 635 goes from 2.9 (base) to 3.5. the 955 goes from 3.2 (base) to 3.8, even 4 sometimes.
> if you're ony gonna keep it for 2 yrs, then don't go for phenom ii. my original suggestion will be best choice.
> 
> after 2 yrs, my bro will get it. so i still want some juice in it. thats why i require it to be OC'd.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

OK. But you have mentioned your maximum budget as 35k.
If you are not into overclocking go with the following sandybridge proccy which is far better than Phenom X4.
Intel core i5 2400@9.5k
Intel DH67BL @5.7k
Corsair VX 450@3.5k
Total=26.7k

Add a graphics card like HD 5670 512MB @4.5K gives total of 31.1k

If you havnt money then atleast get a 
Phenom X6 1055t@7.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H@4k
Total=22k
Then add a HD 5770@7.5k gives total of 29.5k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> after 2 yrs, my bro will get it. so i still want some juice in it. thats why i require it to be OC'd.



ocing cpu won't be as effective as having strong gpu. 

the athlon config is also oc-able and will do fine coupled with a good gpu.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

manujohn said:


> OK. But you have mentioned your maximum budget as 35k.
> If you are not into overclocking go with the following sandybridge proccy which is far better than Phenom X4.
> Intel core i5 2400@9.5k
> Intel DH67BL @5.7k
> ...





Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> ocing cpu won't be as effective as having strong gpu.
> the athlon config is also oc-able and will do fine coupled with a good gpu.



intel will go way beyond budget, so i'll go with the 955. sounds good to me. thanks, both of you.

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




manujohn said:


> If you havnt money then atleast get a
> Phenom X6 1055t@7.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H@4k
> Total=22k
> Then add a HD 5770@7.5k gives total of 29.5k



wait, 1055t @ 7.5k?!?!? u sure its not a typo?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> intel will go way beyond budget, so i'll go with the 955. sounds good to me. thanks, both of you.



so you'll go for 955 and invest on an entry-level gpu and think this is gonna last you 2 yrs and beyond?? 
as you wish.



doomgiver said:


> wait, 1055t @ 7.5k?!?!? u sure its not a typo?



1055T is 8.3k i thought. maybe its dropped now.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

^^The price got from this forum itself.. Maybe it will be around 8k..
The extra 2 cores will surely a benefit.. In my opinion , get it instead of Phenom X4.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

manujohn said:


> ^^The price got from this forum itself.. Maybe it will be around 8k..
> The extra 2 cores will surely a benefit.. In my opinion , get it instead of Phenom X4.



if thats the case, then i'll certainly try to go for that.

on risk of going offtopic how long before i can add a pic to my sig?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> if thats the case, then i'll certainly try to go for that.



1090T is good. No need to OC heavily.

Use my config and get 1090T instead of the 635.
But get better GPU like HD 5770 @7.5k or else the purchase won't be of much use.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Finalised config.
AMD Phenom X6 1055@8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H@4.2k
Corsair 2x2GB DDR3@2.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12/WD 1TB Blue@2.7k
Corsair VX450@3.5k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB@4.5k
Cooler Master Hyper TX3@1.3k
NZXT Gamma@2k
LG 22x SATA DVD@0.9k
Logitech M100 USB Mouse@0.4k
Logitech KB@0.3k


Total=30k.

Any other options...?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

manujohn said:


> Finalised config.
> AMD Phenom X6 1055T@8k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H@4.2k
> Corsair 2x2GB DDR3@2.2k
> ...



He doesn't need cabby.
He can save 2k there and instead *get 5770*.
Then the total will be *30.5k* but more chance lasting gaming-wise.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> He doesn't need cabby.
> He can save 2k there and instead *get 5770*.
> Then the total will be *30.5k* but more chance lasting gaming-wise.



we can save 2.7k off the hard drive, i got one already, i'll get one later.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> He doesn't need cabby.
> He can save 2k there and instead *get 5770*.
> Then the total will be *30.5k* but more chance lasting gaming-wise.



Gaurav is right.go for the better GPU

@ OP
    if u want ur pc 2  play games in  for the next two years u shud better go for the HD5770. it will giv u some futur proofing.and u r right.u beta drop the 1 tb HDD and the cabby, save the money nd invest in a gud GPU HD 6850 @ 10k[if possible].then ven ur bro getz it he won complain abt it


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

preyingangster said:


> Gaurav is right.go for the better GPU
> 
> @ OP
> if u want ur pc 2  play games in  for the next two years u shud better go for the HD5770. it will giv u some futur proofing.and u r right.u beta drop the 1 tb HDD and save the money nd invest in a gud GPU HD 6850 @ 10k[if possible].then ven ur bro getz it he won complain bt it



wow, 10k will get me a year without pocketmoney just for mentioning it dude.
im SOMEHOW asking my parents to shell out 30k. the original budget was just 20k. pls dont tell me to inc the budget coz it will get me in a boatload of $hit.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> wow, 10k will get me a year without pocketmoney just for mentioning it dude.
> im SOMEHOW asking my parents to shell out 30k. the original budget was just 20k. pls dont tell me to inc the budget coz it will get me in a boatload of $hit.



your situation is exactly as mine. 

if not 10k gpu, go for 7.5k one. HD5770.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2011)

ya
5770 will be more than enough
u asked for a card which can play at minimum resolution
this card can play any game at high settings at 1600 resolution and med settings at 1920 resolution


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> your situation is exactly as mine.
> 
> if not 10k gpu, go for 7.5k one. HD5770.


lol, parents are willing to spend 100k per year on study, but they wont spend a paise above 30k when it comes to passing time after study easily 


Piyush said:


> ya
> 5770 will be more than enough
> u asked for a card which can play at minimum resolution
> this card can play any game at high settings at 1600 resolution and med settings at 1920 resolution



w00t!!! rig is made!!! i'll tell u guys how it performs, and im gonna overclock it.
did you guys notice, the tab title at *nbaztec.eu5.org/build_your_rig.php says "Build "YOU" Rig!" instead of "Build Your Rig!"


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> wow, 10k will get me a year without pocketmoney just for mentioning it dude.
> im SOMEHOW asking my parents to shell out 30k. the original budget was just 20k. pls dont tell me to inc the budget coz it will get me in a boatload of $hit.



Sry dude.if not HD 6850 then ur best bet is HD5770.its a gud card and handles most of the games at mid setting.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 5, 2011)

manujohn said:


> Finalised config.
> AMD Phenom X6 1055@8k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H@4.2k
> Corsair 2x2GB DDR3@2.2k
> ...



Since the OP's requirements are gaming and photoshop, theres no need for 1055t.

I'd suggest-

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE@6.6k*
Gigabyte GA-880GM*A*-UD2H@4.5k
Corsair 2GB DDR3@1.1k (more can be added later)
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k *(WD blue 1 tb not available in India, Its WD green @ 2.7k)*
Corsair VX450@3.5k
*MSI N450 CYCLONE @ 7.2k*
NZXT Gamma@2k
LG 22x SATA DVD@0.9k
Logitech K+M combo @ 0.8k

Total: 29.9k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Since the OP's requirements are gaming and photoshop, theres no need for 1055t.
> 
> I'd suggest-
> 
> ...



OP doesnt need cabby.
4GB RAM wil be needed for better photoshopping.
the 880GMA board is nearly extinct in india.
5770 is better than GTS450.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 5, 2011)

OP says that he cannot exceed 30k thats why i chose gts 450. And it does beat HD 5770 in some places. Check this NVIDIAâ€™s GeForce GTS 450: Pushing Fermi In To The Mainstream - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News . Also 880GMA can still be found if OP searches a bit. Otherwise he can always go for 880GM. Removing the cabby lowers the cost and he can go for HD 6850 too as its available for around 9.5k these days.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ZOTAC GeForce GTS 450 AMP! Edition 1 GB Review - Page 6/32 | techPowerUp

those are highly oced cards in anandtech review. compare oc with oc. 5770 can be oced too. that green coloured in anandtech is stock 450. compare it with stock 5770, red coloured.. now name a game where 450 is ahead.

i know oced 450 is priced same as 5770 but remember 5770 can be overclocked also.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes performance of a gts 450 is in between a 5750 and a 5770. But getting a better custom cooler card always works great.

My 5750 has a great custom cooler and i reach the performance of a stock 5770 (almost) at a 800mhz oc for core clock and 1210 mhz for memory clock.But 5770 will always be ahead when overclocked owing to its additional simd's.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 5, 2011)

I recommended an OCed GTS 450(7.2k at SMC) because its cheaper than stock HD 5770 (8k at SMC) and I tried not to exceed the OPs budget of 30k. But as i included cabinet as well which was not required, the OP can go for HD 6850 by putting in 0.5k extra.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2011)

@ your budget Phenom II X4 955 is the best choice and for gaming HD 5770 as the other suggested. Best possible performance for your budget as well as 1600X 1200 resolution. Phenom II has gr8 Overclocking potential and I am sometime Oceing it to 3.6 GHz with the stock cooler. With a decent aftermarket cooler you can easily reach 3.8 Ghz to 4 GHz. Same is true for the HD 5770, when Oced it can offer you lot better performance than an GTS 450. Plus it is having very low power consumption and heat generation.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 6, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes performance of a gts 450 is in between a 5750 and a 5770. But getting a better custom cooler card always works great.
> .But 5770 will always be ahead when overclocked owing to its additional simd's.


what cooler to use? cost? whats a simd?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> what cooler to use? cost? whats a simd?



SIMD stands for *single instruction multiple data*. XII standard computer course has a chapter containing that. 

trying to get an aftermarket gpu cooler will be tough...atleast in india.
however, i think what is meant is that get a card which has a good cooler on it. MSI and Asus vrsions of 5770 are your options.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> SIMD stands for *single instruction multiple data*. XII standard computer course has a chapter containing that. trying to get an aftermarket gpu cooler will be tough...atleast in india.
> however, i think what is meant is that get a card which has a good cooler on it. MSI and Asus vrsions of 5770 are your options.



our xii book didnt have it, learnt it last week in college, didnt realize that you were referring to that.


----------

